# Merry Christmas



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you all.

Maiden xx


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MensEtManus said:


> Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!



MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE xx

And may the new year bring everyone what they wish for


----------



## m4rtini (Sep 13, 2009)

Merry X-mass everyone!! 

And I wish for you(and myself) a better New Year than this one


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi All,

Wishing you all a fab Christmas xxxx

Micki


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

*Merry Xmas*



micki moo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wishing you all a fab Christmas xxxx
> 
> Micki


Happy Christmas one and all.
Peace and joyous New Year:clap2:

I'm just about to sit down to Turkey with all the trimmings in Snowy England !!!


----------



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!

I hope everyone has had a good time with friends and family... Wishing you all a very happy New Year

Sungirl x


----------

